# ankle lock question



## T.Durden (May 30, 2006)

how do you actually apply an ankle lock so it , you know, hurts? i had a sparring match today and got my buddy in the move, but i just locked his knee with my legs and twisted his foot in a bad direction so he'd quit. i was trying to get his tenden and bend his foot up but it wasnt happening..so what should have happened?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 30, 2006)

Without seeing what you did, it's tough to say what went wrong; even harder to make recommendations. The ankle can be bent several ways, each of which hurts. Get with someone who has ankle-lock skills you respect, and have them help you dial it in.

I really good ankle lock should place tension not only at the ankle joint, but on the leg bones that come together to make the ankle...in other words, when you're in one, you should be concerned about your knee popping out, and not just the ligaments frying. You may have had his ligaments; it's only pain. The bones on the other hand...


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2006)

There are different types of ankle locks, this might help if you are going for a straight ankle lock, if that's not what you are trying can you describe it in a little more detail?

http://grapplearts.com/Ankle-Lock-Breakdown.htm


----------



## T.Durden (May 30, 2006)

basically i put a key lock on his foot and twisted...it hurt like heck because he jumpped and tapped and all that, but i have had a real ankle lock thrown on me and i know it's effect..so from the diagram you apply pressure on the tenden as well as bending the foot back?


----------



## D Dempsey (May 30, 2006)

It sounds more like you did a toe hold then an ankle lock.  For a good ankle lock you should trap and contol you opponents leg wil your knees similar to an armbar.  Once you have the ankle in the pit of your arm sinch up on it and roll you shoulder up and back.  The other person should start tapping real quick.


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Ankle locks are my favorite.  Really if you leg scissor the quad and hamstring, get a good torque on the ball of the foot and heel and hook it up dog.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2006)

T.Durden said:
			
		

> basically i put a key lock on his foot and twisted...it hurt like heck because he jumpped and tapped and all that, but i have had a real ankle lock thrown on me and i know it's effect..so from the diagram you apply pressure on the tenden as well as bending the foot back?



You mean this sort of lock then?

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29370


----------



## T.Durden (May 30, 2006)

yeah man! thats exactly what I did!! it was a toe lock!!  only I was laying down on my back with his leg pinned with both my legs


so step by step

an ankle lock has his foot under neath my arm, my wrist under neath his tenden and then lean back while applying pressure on the actual ankle, securing his qauds with both my legs..causing a hyperextention? without actually having a partner, where is the pain supposed to generate? from the bone or from the actual tendons or both?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2006)

There are many ways to apply each, but essentially yes, a straight ankle lock is hyperextending the ankle, a toelock does it with a twist.  You'll feel it in your ankle.

There are also compression locks where you compress the calf or the Achilles tendon rather then trying to extend the ankle, you'll get very different results on different people with those though


----------



## T.Durden (May 30, 2006)

thank you very much! I'm going to throw this on my partners and then come back with more questions. this forums is extremly helpful!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2006)

Just be careful, ankle locks are a little dangerous when you are new, make sure you control the leg, apply slow and relax it if he starts trying to pull out, no sense poping a partners ankle out (which happens failry easily when applied right)


----------



## Flatlander (May 31, 2006)

Very nice.  I like it.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2006)

Seriously, unless you have competent instruction don't go leg locking your buddies. If you turn the wrong way and it twists the knee you have some serious trouble. Heel hooks do not really hurt until it's too late. And nobody likes walking on crutches.


----------



## tgeer19 (Mar 23, 2017)

would someone put me in and ankle lock with ruthless agression


----------



## tgeer19 (Mar 23, 2017)

T.Durden said:


> thank you very much! I'm going to throw this on my partners and then come back with more questions. this forums is extremly helpful!


you can put it on me


----------

